# Fly Screen mesh repair



## mmck28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello

My pull down fly screen mesh has come loose at one end and on closer examination the beading (rubber tubing) has moved along and is not holding the mesh. 

The tube does not want to move back along. Is there a way to fit this tubing in the groove. For instance, do the runners at each end come off to make it easier.

Any help would be appreciated as do not want to damage it further

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had this to do a few years ago and I can't remember how I did it, but this will bump your question back up the page.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Lidl/Aldi frequently sell insect mesh material.

Well worth buying as mesh deteriorates due to sunshine, especially in the roof lights.

I too am going to have to reseat some of the mesh as the rubber has come away.


----------

